# Gallery upgrades?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been on a bit of an Audi motorsports photo binge, and I've been wondering if there's any plans in the foreseeable future to upgrade all Audi galleries in general--including motorsport--to the newer 1600x1000 resolution that has been used for most newer photos here since April? Are there plans to upgrade older galleries in the future, or leave everything as is for the foreseeable timeframe?


----------

